# SR20de vs. SR20det



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

besides the hp, are there any major differences between the sr20de and the sr20det? internals, quality? or is it that the det is just turbo?

I'm not into drifting or a whole lot of drag racing. Bottom line is my ka is dying and I need a new motor. I want something that I can build up slowly because I do like to drive fast. Can I still get good hp out of the sr20de with bolt ons etc...or is the engine not worth it.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

sr20det is a lot better. not only is it turbo, but the internals are slighly better so it can handle the turbo.i dont advocate the sr series at all but the sr20de is horrible. my friend swapped one in his 200sx and it was nothing better than stock.

you should get a new ka and turbo it, or tear your current one down and turbo it, either way ka-t is great.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not true. it depends on what you want to do with it. I have a n/a sr, that I've turboed. I'm running 6 psi, I'm too afraid to push it any further due to the compression issue and the headgasket blowing out. I chose the N/a Sr since it was obviously cheaper, alot cheaper, and it had the single coil distributor rather than the individual coil set up. I can still use my original 89 tach, and that's why I went n/a. Plus if you're doing a build up, why not go ahead and get the cheaper one? I mean, if you're building, does it really matter what you had in the engine in the first place? I didn't think so...


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info. College took more money than I expected so i,m left with $3k. The shop i'm dealing with is selling me the clip for 1400, auto to manual swap and engine install for 1300, and throwing in a used vlsd w? install for 300. I thought the deal was really good.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dyran said:


> Thanks for the info. College took more money than I expected so i,m left with $3k. The shop i'm dealing with is selling me the clip for 1400, auto to manual swap and engine install for 1300, and throwing in a used vlsd w? install for 300. I thought the deal was really good.



Dude just swap the engine yourself. It's not hard. It's a total of 6 bolts that hold the engine and trans to the car. 6! it'll take you everybit of 4 hours to complete. It took me 30 minutes to pull my engine out. It'll save you 1300.


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't have the right equipement. Plus their gonna do the auto to manual conversion, spruce up the engine bay and do the lsd.


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Dyran said:


> Don't have the right equipement. Plus their gonna do the auto to manual conversion, spruce up the engine bay and do the lsd.


Not sure what car you have, but if it is a SR20DE it should already have a LSD in it. Check this site it has all the specs for all Jap cars 

http://specs.amayama.com/


www.fourbrotherimports.com


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

I have an american 240sx. I'm swapping out the ka for the sr, and my 240 doesn't have lsd. I've heard that some of the 240s have it though.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

If i were in your position id go down the same road as Zell, but throw in a slightly thicker metal headgasket to drop compression. When the engine lets go then upgrade the internals, then u will have a stronger engine than a stock SR20DET.
All the best!


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

I asked the guy at the shop if I should change the head gasket and he said that it is a really low mile clip and that changing it out would be more harm than good. I don't see how a new head gasket would be any harm to the motor...only on his part because it would mean more work for him.

here is the shop i chose to work with:

www.eoperformance.net


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Something smells fishy dont take ur car to him 
Is he saying not to change the headgasket with fitting turbo to a N/A engine? I always thought this was a good thing, fitting a metal headgasket (Decompression plate) that is.


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

No i'm not adding a turbo. I just thought it would be a good idea to change the head gasket since the motor would be out. It may not even need a new one.


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Dyran said:


> No i'm not adding a turbo. I just thought it would be a good idea to change the head gasket since the motor would be out. It may not even need a new one.


Hey there's an old saying "if it aint broke, dont fix it " Why play with it im sure they must have a warranty if there is a problem.....


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Also need to take into effect that the NA SR doesn't have oil piston squirters as well, which come in handy with higher boost levels.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

ive heard that the sr20de dosent have oil squirters and that the sr20det has them.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> ive heard that the sr20de dosent have oil squirters and that the sr20det has them.


Um...I know that the GTI-R SR20DET came with oil squirters along with beefer rods. But a Silvia SR20DET, I don't think it came with them.


----------



## Panda Rox Ur Face (Dec 19, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Um...I know that the GTI-R SR20DET came with oil squirters along with beefer rods. But a Silvia SR20DET, I don't think it came with them.


The Silvia SR20DET do have oil squirters, I have the motor torn apart right now and they do have them. Im not sure about the N/A though.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Panda Rox Ur Face said:


> The Silvia SR20DET do have oil squirters, I have the motor torn apart right now and they do have them. Im not sure about the N/A though.


Cool. I'm going to tear mine apart soon. I'll check it out.


----------

